# How To Tie A Double Loop Tubing.



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

I am new to all the advancements in slingshots. I have bought some latex tubing from the big box store. I want to shot a total of four tubes. I have thought of running the tube through an Eye bolt then back to the pouch as I have seem others do on this site. But I do not know the best way to attach the tubing to the pouch and to itself. Any help in this matter would be great. I do plan to shot 50 cal lead. The same as my muzzleloader, so I have plenty laying around the house. I do plan to hunt with the slingshot while biggame hunting with ML or bow.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tie off with a constrictor knot or wrap with a rubber band.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it lowes tubing? 3/8m. If so, id recomend the loop through the hole method for the pouch, then use the over the forks method for attaching it to the forks. 
The reason behind this? I have used the lowes tubing thats pretty thick stuff. ""Again, if its 3/8" if you do the eye hook back to pouch method, it will be near impossible to pull back, unless your lou ferigno.
Have you checked out golds gym flat workout bands?
Also, they have a thinner easier draw golds gym tubing that would work well for the method you posted. 
Sorry to ramble. Just trying to help. Iv been there, thats all


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Youtube will be your best bet, gamekeeper john has great vids in making flatband sets. And there are lots of great vids on attaching tubes to pouches/forks. http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_pouch.html


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Check out that link


----------

